
CVE:Proxy request handling in kube-apiserver can leave vulnerabl TCP connections - based2
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/71411
======
kerng
>>In default configurations, all users (authenticated and unauthenticated) are
allowed to perform discovery API calls that allow this escalation.

Sounds very serious. So an unauthenticated user can take over as root
basically? Wow.

